# HC at A&E



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I was at A&E last night and someone had brought in a bag of Hemianthus callitrichoides (maybe someone from SWOAPE). I almost bought it, but stopped myself. Just thought people would like to know since it's relatively rare.

-Russ


----------

